# electrical strip outlet



## adpdvm (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello,
I am new to forum so this is my first post. I hope I am doing this correctly. Does anyone know an easy way to attach a strip outlet to a piece of wood.It takes me far to long to try and line up the key hole and place the second screw in the correct spot and also make it level ? Thanks for any assistance anyone can give me!!!


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Establish a level line where you want the strip.

Measure the distance between the centers of the mounting holes. 

Predrill the holes for the screws. 

Install the screws. 

Mount the strip.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

adpdvm said:


> Hello,
> I am new to forum so this is my first post. I hope I am doing this correctly. Does anyone know an easy way to attach a strip outlet to a piece of wood.It takes me far to long to try and line up the key hole and place the second screw in the correct spot and also make it level ? Thanks for any assistance anyone can give me!!!


Jigs pretty well got it. An alternative would be to use a piece of thin cardboard and put holes in it to match the mounting holes in the power strip and use that for a template.:smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*make a rubbing*

use white butcher paper or other paper long enough to get the whole strip on from the back side and rub it with a crayon or soft pencil until you see the outline of the unit and the 2 holes.

Use that as your pattern for marking for the screw holes.
The holes need to be the same distance apart as on the pattern from either the key or the small hole, just use one or the other.


----------



## adpdvm (Jun 16, 2012)

Thank, I like the paper and crayon ideal will definitely try that one.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Come on guys!

Put the outlet strip on the glass of a Xerox machine. Make a copy and use the copy to align the holes.

One word of warning. Make sure that the screw heads will fit through holes on the back of the outlet strip BEFORE installing the screws. DAMHIKT.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I do not understand the problem and the need for templates, etc. 

Drill a pilot hole where you want the screw for he slot end. Start a screw in this hole. Slip the strip over the screw and tighten the screw. Set the strip square to whatever you want it square to. Drill a pilot hole through the hole in the other end. Insert screw and tighten. That takes less time to do then type the explanation.

Or again, maybe I do not understand the problem.

George


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> I do not understand the problem and the need for templates, etc.
> 
> Drill a pilot hole where you want the screw for he slot end. Start a screw in this hole. Slip the strip over the screw and tighten the screw. Set the strip square to whatever you want it square to. Drill a pilot hole through the hole in the other end. Insert screw and tighten. That takes less time to do then type the explanation.
> 
> ...


Most of the power strips I've mounted use blind keyholes. No way to drill the second hole with the strip mounted.... unless you just drill through it.


----------



## Spooky721 (Dec 14, 2012)

I usually push the strip to one end or the other so that the strip can''t be pulled off the mounting screws and put a stop block (or small angle bracket) at end without the cord. this keeps the strip from moving back and forth and working it's way off the mounting screws when plugging and unplugging items from the strip


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

Adpvdm, I feel your pain!


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

I use adhesive velcro strips and don't worry about the screws. Makes it easy to remove if needed. Staple the Hard Hooks to the wood an use the adhesive "Cloth" side to stick on the back of the Strip. Most fabric stores and Big Box Stores carry the Self Stick Velcro.:yes:


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Set out a level line, pencil and level. Spot the site for screw #1 on the line.
Since I can't measure from one empty screw hole to the next,
I measure from the hard left edge of one hole to the left edge of the next/other one.
Same thing as measuring empty space.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Are you mounting to a wall or workbench? Either way this will work:
1. Attach with a screw in one hole of the strip. Gravity here is your enemy.
2. Turn the workbench or house on its side and let the strip hang down. It will be perfectly plum if you put the second screw in now.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
That was a joke....welcome to the forum.

I just screw in one hole fairly tight and then use a level and put in the second screw. Or like one other person said, draw a line with a level, measure the distance between the two holes and pre drill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The original post was about 6 months ago. I wonder if the poster ever got his power strip mounted. Maybe he got a permit and hired a general contractor.









 







.


----------



## sweston (Dec 30, 2012)

Masking tape works. put non sticky side to outlet back. Then mark the holes. And then apply the tape to the wall and you have a template you can drill through. This works for many variable length items you must hang with blind keyholes.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> The original post was about 6 months ago. I wonder if the poster ever got his power strip mounted. Maybe he got a permit and hired a general contractor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The OP only ever had 2 posts and it looks like he went with crayon

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

